# Openning bank account in Portugal



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

Can my wife (Chinese), who will be visiting Portugal with a Schengen visa, in early June, open a bank account in Portugal? If yes, what documents does she need? Can anyone recommend a Bank, preferably with friendly service? Are there any good Credit Unions in Portugal? Are Credit Union better then a main stream banks in Portugal? Please give us some recommendations. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, she'll require a NIF number, Passport/ID, proof of address, a deposit, other things might be required as a new Resident and could well depend on bank.

Friendly bank depends on the branch you pick, suggest the best bank will be one that has some links with China, so should have no cost or low cost transfer of funds.


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the sound advise Canoeman. What is the Nif and how do she get this? Can we get this on line or does it have to be done in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought your Portuguese it's your Tax number, you should have one, your wife would need to go to your local Financas office she'll reguire ID and an address, complete a form and pay 7€

No you can't do it online must be done in person as signature required


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

Thanks again. I was born in Portugal, traveled there for holiday's each year and always kept my docs up to date, courtesy of my father, including a card from the Ministerio Das Financas, with a Numero Fiscal. This must be my NIF. I believe we did this in Albufeira? Can my wife and I do get her Nif in Abufeira? Is there a SEF office in the Algarve?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Every Camara has a Financas office for their area, you can open a NIF number at any Financas office, but must re-register with Financas office should you move Camara's


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

Okay thanks Canoeman. We are focusing on the Schengen Visa now and then once we arrive will start working on the rest. Can you tell me if once my spouse has her Portuguese Residence Card will she be permitted to travel to other countries like China and return to Portugal without applying for Visa. Will the P.R. Card replace her visa. I know she will be able to visit the Schengen countries with the Card and will not need a Visa for these European countries? Thanks again for your great input!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For travel within EU then yes here Permanent Resident Card + Passport would suffice but not EU countries she'd reguire Visa's, believe max time she can be out of Portugal is 183 days, you should check


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

I think I understand you. She can travel to EU countries with the Permanent Resident Card & passport. Non EU countries like U.K., Turkey and other places like USA, would still require Visa's, but if she visits China for a short trip, does she need a Visa to return to Portugal or would she use her Chinese Passport and Portuguese Permanent Resident Card, in place of the standard Schengen Visa ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

UK still in EU, as far as I know she would not require a Visa to re-enter Portugal from China but would use her permanent Resident Card + Passport, I also believe the longest she can be away from Portugal is 183 days


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

Right again! UK still in the EU but barely in and who can blame them!! What I was trying to say about the UK is relates to the Schengen Visa and the Portuguese Resident Card, neither docs are accepted by the UK Board Control and a Visa is required for nationals who are not exempted. Glad to hear the PR Card eliminates the necessity to apply for the Schengen Visa when returning from China. It has been very difficult to deal with some of the Embassies located in Beijing, excluding the UK and Canada, but France, U.S., Portugal, Russia, and especially ITALY, have been nightmares to deal with. They really know how take the fun out of traveling


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I which case I might well be wrong and your wife might therefore need a Schengen Visa to visit other EU countries or possibly to re-enter Portugal, you need to check with SEF as that information is not spelled out


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

I call SEF office in Lisboa and they were very helpful and attentive. What a change from the interrogation like attitude of the Embassy here in China. SEF confirmed what Canoeman said about going to the SEF with proof of our marriage being registered in Portugal, then simply filling out the Portuguese Residence Card application, along with proof of address, copies of both our ID, but small surprise was needing a criminal clearance from the applicants country of residence (China). This is an easy doc to get and does not need to be legalized by the Portuguese consulate, which contradicts the information from the Embassy staff and makes things alot easier for us. SEF told me the P.R. card replaces the need for a Schengen visa and the card hold gains all rights under the EU. I still dont know if the* P.R. Card and passport can be used to re-enter Portugal from China ???* the Skype disconnected and I could not get back on line.


----------

